# Meet Dexter the Bullmastiff



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi This is Dexter our newest addition to our mastiff family. He is 14 weeks old and growing rapidly. We own his Dad Harvey who is the biggest softy in the world, so if he takes after his dad he is going to be a big boy as his dad currently weighs in at just under 10 stone.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How sweet! He looks huge! I love the name.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow he looks like a big boy, do y ou have any pics of his dad?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh my, I think I'm in love :001_tt1:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

lovely dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful! Face reminds me of my Luna who is an english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux 

ETA: He will be massive. Paws are a good indicator of size!

Luna's dad weighed 14 stone and her mum weighed 10.

At 5 months old she's as tall as my GSD and probably twice her weight (she's due to be weighed once this snow and ice buggers off!)


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hes cccuuutttee!!!!!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

So cute, 
A right little handful i bet..
Well little, for now ! 


Chloe x


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

This is a pic of my other three Bullies, Harvey Dexter dad is the brindle one. Wil get some better shots of him today to show him off better.









The other dogs in this pic are my girls Elsa and Red a right pair of mischief makers.

heres a couple of head shots of the older dogs







Elsa, Red and Harvey







Harvey







Elsa







Red


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! How old are they? I can't wait until Luna is fully grown


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow you can see which ones the DADDY lol  lovely doggies however I would get a fright if i bumped into you and those three down a dark road :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous boy....love the name! We have a Dexter too


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Harvers said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a pic of my other three Bullies, Harvey Dexter dad is the brindle one. Wil get some better shots of him today to show him off better.
> 
> ...


They are quality dogs.... beautifull  I have a staffy cross rottie and hes five mnths old and is getting big already , and i also have a staffy cross( unknown what with) and she is also 5 mnths but she is tiny and gonna stay small i think


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how gorgeous, xxxxx


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

Harvey is 4 in Feburary and Elsa and Red will both be 3 this year.

I know they are big and we have alot of people crossing the road when we are walking them, but the are really big softies. Sometimes I don't think they realise themselves when they are to sit on your knee for a cuddle and a kiss.

I was looking at Dexter last night and can't believe how much he has grow, he's 14 weeks and he already comes to the tops of Red's legs.

Will get some more shots of him today and post later.

Michelle


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

*Gorgeous goreous and gorgeous, love these dogs seeing as im a new mummy of a neo (thanku Sarah) who we love so much!!!!*


----------



## Âüþãà (Jan 12, 2010)

Harvers said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a pic of my other three Bullies, Harvey Dexter dad is the brindle one. Wil get some better shots of him today to show him off better.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful family!
Êàêîå êðàñèâîå ñåìåéñòâî!


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres some more pics as promised







Dexter

As the saying goes let sleeping dogs lie







Dexter and his daddy sleeping







Harvey have a snooze


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

love father and son cuddle photo!!!


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

they are just sooooo lovely.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my way toooooo cute


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just stunning, you have some great pack there

I love the one where Dexter and dad are sleeping this is a quality piccie

wow though so big, I just love seeing them, we had a bullmastif up the road from us when we were growing up and iv not really seen one since, quite a long time ago  he was a lovely fella, so soppy, i remember how soppy because of how HUGE he was

Harveys a love isnt he what an expression he has :001_tt1:


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi All

Thank you I think they are great too. You can do anything with them they are just big softies.

Here a pic of Dexters brother Yogi who my friend has








This pic is of Harvey and my 3 year old son








Here some of my girls I can't leave them out

Elsa wearing OH hat from a fancy dress party








This Red with her ball








Michelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Stunning - LOVE the name Dexter too!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

More great photos :001_tt1:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely  x


----------

